# Protient Skimmers



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I was close to buying another canister earlier today, but then spotted a protient skimmer. I was reading the instructions and was deciding if I should get it. After 5 min, I still didnt understand its purpose. Can someone explain what these thingys are??


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

protein skimmer will not work for freshwater it only for saltwater setups


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

http://saltaquarium.about.com/library/week...2200.htm..check out this site..hopefully this is helpful


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

thePACK said:


> protein skimmer will not work for freshwater it only for saltwater setups











... do you have marine piranhas


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

thePACK said:


> protein skimmer will not work for freshwater it only for saltwater setups


 AHHHHH.. once again, I learned something new!!!

Just gave me a thought Snow. If they did have Marine Piranhas, the colors of those buggers would be funky dope fresh!!! Eh.. what am i thinking..


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Why can't they be used for fresh water ? I didn't feel like checkin out the link so if you can tell me that would be cool.


----------



## readingbabelfish (Jan 16, 2003)

Ummm, I actually bought one for my 55gallon tank, freshwater. It was the red sea prizm slim line hang on. It worked eventually but I had to rig it and then it quit working all together. So I slapped it on my 18 saltwater tank. What happens is the smallest particles of organic matter get attached to bubbles that are forced into a stream of water. The bubbles rise to the top of the skimmer inside a deposit cup. The bubbles pop and the small parts of organic matter fall to the bottom of the cup. When the cup gets full you take it off and empty it. As for why it doesn't work for freshwater, it has something to do with the makeup of the water. For some reason, the saltwater make a lot more bubbles than freshwater. It does work wonders for my marine aquarium though.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Good to know thanks for the informative answer babel!


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

pcrose said:


> Good to know thanks for the informative answer babel!


 Babe??? Ohh, Babel. WHooops!!! I was gonna say..


----------

